# Lulu's odd spot ...



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

I was outside yesterday and I saw something that looked like dirt on Lulu so I picked her up and tried to wash it of but it wouldn't come off.. I looked closer and it's an odd spot I've never noticed  LOL ( It's right above her white spot.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it just brown hair? If her hair is starting to brown, she is probably getting copper deficient.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Or it could be a moonspot!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree it could be a moon spot. The second pic looks like it has another little spot toward the bottom of the pic


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

The sun was making the camera do the browning on her hair ( even thou  around her muzzle it looks like she's chocolate ?) It's a little Tan/brown spot, It can't be a moonspot can it if her parents didn't have any? Unless momma has one I can't see..I wish it was


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you shave them down? Lots of times parents will have them that you don't see bc of all of the hair.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

where either of her parents buckskins?


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

Momma is black and white Nigerian/Pygmy Daddy a black Nigerian/Pygmy , I haven't shaved her yet I'm planning as soon as it warms up.


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

When can the kids have minerals ?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a tiny moon spot to me. 

Kids should have access to minerals from day one. Just keep them out, free choice.


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

But if her parents doesn't have moonspots, she can't, right? I guess Sioux might have and I can't see them..maybe when I shave her ...


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a doe with a similar marking,







and it was still there when she was shaved. Neither parent was moonspotted, so I thought it was weird, but to make it even weirder, when I shaved her sister, I found this marking,









So I can't help, but I've had similar weirdness.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Haviris I am almost certain that the gray spot is a moon spot


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

So what do you all think about Lulu's spot ? A maybe moonspot ? or just an odd spot? the spot goes all the way to her skin and it's about the size of a nickel .


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I think your lulu has a recessive moonspot gene or two going up all the way to a moonspotted grand parent or three. Just my unprofesional


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Whoops left off , Opinioin


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I beleive one of my does may have similar spots but I just may never know because she is a sale barn rescue


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

The buck I had was a Pygmy ( According to the person I got him from ) But His mom looked like a Nigerian/Pygmy cross to me Nothing like her mother ( which looked like a full Pygmy) His mom was too wild for me to ever get my hands on to look at her closely ( she was a neighbor and we had a fallen out .. ) She never even heard of Nigerians ( she thought all little goats were Pygmy's lol) Here's a pic of Lulu's Grandmother Star.and Aunt Precious ( Daddy's Twin) This isn't a real good pic..It's the best one I can find right now .. lol


----------

